# looking to adopt a kitten



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, 

My wife and I are looking at adopting a kitten preferably around 8-12 weeks old does anyone know anyone who has any available for adoption? please let me know and send a pic if possible 

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Home | Feline Friends Dubai

Though I think they are "on strike" at the moment in a bid to gain more recognition.

Al Safa Vets usually have a few cats & kittens looking for homes onsite, I think they work with Feline Friends. Worth giving them a call - Home


----------



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi , 

Thanks for your reply I will give safa clinic a call. 

Matt


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you don't get any joy with the above, Dubai Animal Rescue Centre is another option:

Dubai Animal Rescue Centre | Facebook


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Al Barsha Veterinary Clinic also usually has a couple of tenants from feline friends, and a little booklet of pics of the kittens Feline Friends presently have up for adoption.

Though I did not go through the Clinic at the time, Wifey and I did adopt our two troublemakers from Feline Friends, and could not recommend them enough. Not only for the work they do, and the fact that they did rescue the two lovely ones that are now an irremovable part of our family, but also for all the little helps, tips and recommendation they were able to provide in the weeks after we had picked the kittens up.

They truly care.

Just make sure you go to the ABVC Clininc itself, on the right-hand side of the street. They have opened a ABVC store on the opposite side of the street, that actually SELLS cats and dogs, which I'd rather not comment on. The staff working there is nice and friendly, but...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Modern Vets on Al Wasel Road generally has a few rescues looking for homes too.


----------

